# Massanutten Owners Portal



## Miss Marty (Nov 29, 2016)

*
For the first time at Massanutten

you can now make your
 RESERVATIONS ONLINE!
*
Join the thousands of owners taking advantage
of the brand new Massanutten owners' portal.
On the new owner's portal, owners can:

Pay annual fees
NEW! Book your timeshare reservations
View exclusive owner's content
View account information
*owners.massresort.com

Source:
E-Mail

*


----------

